# Muscle loss worries!!!



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

hi, ive had a spot of bad luck this week involving me injuring my rotor cuff in my right shoulder and have been told to lay off any heavy lifting for 2 weeks, i will ofcoure play it by ear and see how i feel day on day but... in the mean time i have considered doing 14days of pure cardio seein how much BF i can loose in 2 week, if i do go down this route how much muscle could i potentaly loose? i dont want to risk to much ive worked so damn hard to get this far but in worst case senario i supose it will only take 2 weeks to get back to the same level?? .

thank in advance , grant


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

From what I've read still taking aminos especially leucine

http://www.ergo-log.com/leucinenottraining.html

and I think I can remember that also taking creatine will preserve muscle, but don't quote me on that, also Phosphatidyl Serine which they sell at myprotein should help with cortisol problems from what I've read.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you not train legs a couple of times a week?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for reply, can you recoment any specific sup containing leucine? i curently take BCAA, omega 3-6-9, vit d3, CLA.

I was taking HMB a while back as that was suposed to be anti catabolic but after stoping taking it i found no changes in results...

regards

grant

edit: Hi nick, Yea i will be fine to train legs in there and i probably will do but only problem is i cant cardio for 1-2days after legs as there to sore lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Can you not train legs a couple of times a week?


Was going to say the same

Depending on how bad the injury is could you not also deadlift?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Well ive had the injury a week now but i ignored it yesterday and did deads, bent over rows, pullups and barbell curls, i did a good warm up as usual and only had a few twinges from it, woke up today and took daughter to play group and while crawling about pain was unbearable have a good look round on the net and spoke to the doctor (who lives next door lol) and was told typicaly 2 week rest period, i could probably train light weight but i rly dont want to agrivate it ?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Straight leucine was used in the study, here.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/260/8/l_leucine/73f84f800fc957c13614072668725fa1

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/l-leucine

And remember Grantewhite, if this works and because of that you ever go on to fame, riches and fortune, don't forget your buddies here.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just train legs then

Heavy leg press, hack squats, leg curls, leg extentions


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Just train legs then
> 
> Heavy leg press, hack squats, leg curls, leg extentions


Will this help preserve muscle all over the body to some extent?

"mad muscle" - thanks mate i will check it out, dont worrie when im on the cover of a popular mens mag i will make sure u get a free copy lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

It cant do anything but help, if not atleast youll get a good set of wheels.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool as what you've just typed is legally binding and by magazine you obviously mean half your riches, several cars and your mansion in LA. :thumbup1:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Fine its agreed i will just get a giant set of legs over the course of my injury and continue the battle against body fat of any kind masking my beautiful muscle lol, and mad muscles- to give you have of everything i have the stamp i sent it with would have a greater worth lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd address the rotator cuff issue properly too. 2 weeks of rest isn't going to solve it, and if truely torn you'll be looking at a while off heavy stuff. Get to a proper Physio, docs are useless in this type if thing.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bayman said:


> I'd address the rotator cuff issue properly too. 2 weeks of rest isn't going to solve it, and if truely torn you'll be looking at a while off heavy stuff. Get to a proper Physio, docs are useless in this type if thing.


 :thumbup1: COOL! :thumbup1:

As bayman said get it checked out if you haven't already, also look into no product to increase bloodflow to the area and glucosamine but the star appears to be cissus which seems to have helped many with rotator cuff injuries as well as many others.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=rotator+cuff+injury+cissus&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Good luck and speedy recovery.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers guys it is still agony today so i will continue to rest it and if there is no improvment over the next 8-10 days i will go look for a 2nd opinion on it, i dont suspect anything serious such as a tare but i am guessing some soft tissue damage posibly trapped somthing and now inflamed , all the same a pain in the arm lol


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> hi, ive had a spot of bad luck this week involving me injuring my rotor cuff in my right shoulder and have been told to lay off any heavy lifting for 2 weeks, i will ofcoure play it by ear and see how i feel day on day but... in the mean time i have considered doing 14days of pure cardio seein how much BF i can loose in 2 week, *if i do go down this route how much muscle could i potentaly loose?* i dont want to risk to much ive worked so damn hard to get this far but in worst case senario i supose it will only take 2 weeks to get back to the same level?? .
> 
> thank in advance , grant


nobody knows the answer to this question. not even a fancy personal trainer with PHDs in sport science, nutrition etc

every human body is different.

try it and see what happens


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Grantewhite i was in a similar situation mate worried about muscle loss, but then i remembered when i had a big lay off training

before and lost a load of mass just how quick it came back when i started back, "Muscle Memory" is a great thing 

Im just going to keep my calorie surplus in check this time round and try to stay lean year round no more huge bulk cycles for me.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, shoulder is a little better today still very sore tho, just did cardio and a light swim,sauna today lol.

i am going to keep my diet bang on and keep up with bcaa's n regular whey to keep my muscles fed, gunna go a legs sesion tomorow followed by a rest day and see how i get on.

cheers grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

well it will be 6 days tomorow i havent lifted at all (except legs) and pump asides i dont look any smaller but i have lost 6lbs and my stomach has come in noticibly i am gunna crank it up over the next 7 days and see what happerns might be the extra focus i need for abs


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

****sake Grant your muscles wont disapear over night. I took a month off from squatting because of knee pain and i was able to lift the same weight a month later.

Keep messing about in the gym your do more harm than good, see a good massous, maybe take some freezing cold showers if you aggrevate it again and definitly go with the physio suggestion.

Use the free time to read a book, have an extra hours sleep, rub one out, spend some quality time with the missus.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol i know but like anything its more in your head than anything i get ****ed off if i dont train at least every other day and my problem is being an ex fatty i can put on weight very easily if i dont keep my **** in check, my shoulder is a bit better but it still has a dull acheing inside which is gettin a bit anoying i will give it a few more days to decide if it wants to fix its self then if not off to the quacks, i do though find the doctor a little pointless at these times when i did my elbow in months back he just said rest it and if it still hurts then rest it some more and concider giving up the activity that causes it , i just waited a week or so it still hurt so i trained through it and gradualy it dissapeared (some how). might end up going down the same route with this lol


----------

